# ID Help on an a 1930s track bike partial Schwinn & Caminagent



## coppertonekid (Jul 22, 2015)

I picked up this track bike at a garage sale and it doesn't have a head badge. The frame looks to have had a ton of welding done to it and I would consider that the worst part of the bike. It has the schwinn handlebars and neck and Caminagent aluminum wheels and a Brooks seat. I believe it might be a Emil Wastyn built bike but would need a more informed opinion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't think one of Emils' frames would have blown out like that.  Are the welds brass or steel? The better looking ones almost look like TIG welds?  The open ends on the rear triangle are track-like- maybe it's a track frame that was mis-used, abused and repaired.


----------



## kccomet (Jul 23, 2015)

not sure what your plans are for the bike, but i would be interested in some of the parts. i usually hate to see when someone posts a bike and people start asking about parts and not the bike itself but..... unless its a labor of love i would strip the parts and maybe the fork and look for something silmilar to but them on. i dont think thats a wastyn frame, but it is was a pretty cool vintage track frame.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 23, 2015)

Agreed, it appears to be a circa 1930s track bicycle based on the angles, non-capped stays and fork rake. Unfortunately, somebody has built up all the lug edges, making it virtually impossible to identify the brand. On top of that, the drive side chain stay appears to be bent and the rear fork ends have been shortened to the point where there is next to no axle slot for adjusting chain tension. On the plus side, the walls of the seat stays and seat tube appear to be quite thin, so it is probably a high end tubeset from the era.


----------



## coppertonekid (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, I think I'll strip off most of the parts and scrap the frame. I was hesitant to scrap it first then find out it was important after the fact.


----------



## coppertonekid (Jul 23, 2015)

A few more pics


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 23, 2015)

FWIW, it is a 1936 Williams chain ring. The crankset, if Williams too, would be a model B100.


----------



## coppertonekid (Jul 23, 2015)

T-Mar said:


> FWIW, it is a 1936 Williams chain ring.




Thank you


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow! I just realized that the hubs appear to be the very rare, riveted Airlite hubs.


----------



## coppertonekid (Jul 24, 2015)

T-Mar said:


> Wow! I just realized that the hubs appear to be the very rare, riveted Airlite hubs.




Caminargent wheels with riveted Airlite hubs! That's cool!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 24, 2015)

I wouldn't scrap the frame- it's been rode hard and put away wet more than a few times, but there is obviously some history and a lot of character  to it.  And it is a legitimate track frame.  Someone would want it either as a wall hangar or just an interesting piece of junk to curate.  With some work it could be made into a lumpy rider.  See who'll bite here or on ebay before it goes to the scrapper.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 24, 2015)

Once paint is stripped, check to see if its been brazed.
The frame can be restored, if true....


----------



## Duchess (Jul 25, 2015)

It looks like someone welded the tubes to the lugs. Either they don't trust brazing or were really going to put it through its paces! Was this something people did on track bikes with the idea to increase stiffness or strength back in the day or is it just a one-off?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2015)

The tubing is too thin to weld. Most likely, it is a very sloppy brazing job....


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice Union Track pedals!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 10, 2015)

It would have originally had head lugs like this bicycle. And don't scrap. I will buy anything!


----------

